

Ask HN: Recommend me a CMS/blogging platform - rinich

Hello, you wonderful people! I'm in the middle of a massive portfolio redesign. I've completed the design; now I'm looking for an engine that's powerful enough to run it.<p>I'm wondering if you can recommend me a tool. I've got a few things I need:<p>* It has to be comfortable with multiple page layouts. I use three for different purposes, and so I need something that can display some pages with one layout, and other pages with another.<p>* It needs to give me flexibility in how my content is displayed. I've got two major content categories, and each one is shown on the index page in a rather unique fashion. I need something that makes styling output easy, and that's flexible enough to accept multiple content categories.<p>* It's got to have something more flexible than title-body layout. I need extra categories with which to manipulate things.<p>None of these three things are unique; however, I need a system that lets me do all of them at once. I know Drupal can do it, but Drupal is heavy. Is there something lighter that does all that? Much thanks for your advice.
======
curagea
From my somewhat limited experience with Wordpress, it's a bit tough to
wrestle into a portfolio framework, but very easy to set up a blog with. Quite
a few web designers have Expression Engine and rave about it (you'll have to
pay for the full-featured version). Skip Joomla; it's not very well done, and
support is lacking. You could, if you have the time and willpower, roll your
own CMS for total control.

------
dem0o8
You might consider using FrogCMS (<http://madebyfrog.com>). Very simple,
lightweight and customizable.

I made a post about our switch from wordpress to frogcms... and why we use it.
([http://www.pigmata.com/post/website-realign-switch-to-
frogcm...](http://www.pigmata.com/post/website-realign-switch-to-frogcms/))

------
billturner
I hear lots of good things about Expression Engine
(<http://www.expressionengine.com/>) but I've never used it. It always seems
to come up as the platform that fills the void between Wordpress and Drupal.
But even Wordpress could most likely do what you want with the myriad of
plugins and themes out there.

